# almost 3 year wait..



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 22, 2014)

Been waiting for this one to start for almost 3 years utonlimb: Finally in the making.


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 22, 2014)

What is it


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks like a Florida Address on that Newspaper. Is that a hint?


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks like a 300mm funayuki to me. Maybe a Haburn?


----------



## Matus (Oct 22, 2014)

I do not think that Ian has 3 year long waiting list yet


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 22, 2014)

Maybe HHH?


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 22, 2014)

Has same looking choil i know randy for


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 22, 2014)

Not Florida  the craftsman is in TX :detective:


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 22, 2014)

steel is Aeb-l San mai damascus


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 22, 2014)

Burke?


----------



## jackslimpson (Oct 22, 2014)

I was about to say Don Carlos Andrade, but he's not in Texas. 

Cheers.

Jack


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 22, 2014)

not a Burke. i dont have the money for a 270mm in damascus from him


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 22, 2014)

Last guess Rader?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 22, 2014)

Rader is in Washington :groucho:


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 22, 2014)

i think only one person in this forum has owned a chef knife from this maker.


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh nvm, I'm just guessing not knowing where they are from lol


----------



## erickso1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Profile looks a bit like serenity knives.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 22, 2014)

Mr Heath Besch?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 22, 2014)

Either HB or Mr. Cris Andersen


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 22, 2014)

I didn't know either were working damascus... But I'd love to see Heath back in action!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 22, 2014)

It could be Chuck Norris!


----------



## Anton (Oct 22, 2014)

Bush?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 22, 2014)

nope :muahaha:


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## rami_m (Oct 22, 2014)

They are pretty quick. Went from material to handle in 10 minutes &#128540;


----------



## erickso1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Broadwell Studios in Wichita Falls.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 22, 2014)

erickso1 said:


> Broadwell Studios in Wichita Falls.



well played :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 22, 2014)

rami_m said:


> They are pretty quick. Went from material to handle in 10 minutes &#128540;



hehe nah i was just teasing alittle with the pics. thats it though waiting for update


----------



## rami_m (Oct 22, 2014)

The knife looks cool. Should be worth the wait.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 22, 2014)

Duh! I saw it on Facebook earlier. I don't know why I couldn't put 2 and 2 together! I thought David was in Washington state for some reason too.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 22, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Duh! I saw it on Facebook earlier. I don't know why I couldn't put 2 and 2 together! I thought David was in Washington state for some reason too.



I thought he was a PNW maker too, for some reason. :scratchhead:


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 22, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Either HB or Mr. Cris Andersen



I believe Cris only does mizu honyaki.


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 22, 2014)

Zwiefel said:


> I believe Cris only does mizu honyaki.



And w2


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Vesteroid (Oct 22, 2014)

Zwiefel said:


> I believe Cris only does mizu honyaki.



and is in phoenix


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 22, 2014)

Geez. Okay. I'm an idiot and I'm wrong!
Point taken!


On another note, I can't wait to see how it turns out Magnus. David B. does some gorgeous work. I had the pleasure of viewing some of Mattrud's (I think he had 2) at ECG a few years ago. Looking forward to your review and passaround!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 22, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Geez. Okay. I'm an idiot and I'm wrong!
> Point taken!
> 
> 
> On another note, I can't wait to see how it turns out Magnus. David B. does some gorgeous work. I had the pleasure of viewing some of Mattrud's (I think he had 2) at ECG a few years ago. Looking forward to your review and passaround!



Yes he sure makes nice looking blades! i wont do a passaround ever again  to much bad experiance.


----------



## rami_m (Oct 22, 2014)

Mr.Magnus said:


> Yes he sure makes nice looking blades! i wont do a passaround ever again  to much bad experiance.



My ears pricked up when a passaround was mentioned. Sad now. It's the smart thing to do but it's sad.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 22, 2014)

I was only joking about the passaround! That's like doing a Rader passaround - not gonna happen!


----------



## Lefty (Oct 22, 2014)

You mean, like the Rader pass around that Rader did? Yeah, it'd never happen....


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 22, 2014)

This is the only kitchen knife of David's that I have seen so far. Will yours be similar? Sculpted handle?


----------



## Lefty (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow. His handles are spectacular.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 22, 2014)

David Broadwell's work is of stellar quality and artistry.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 24, 2014)

Etched & Glued


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 24, 2014)

That is beginning to look magical!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello!


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 24, 2014)

The etching looks awesome, what are the steels?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 24, 2014)

Aeb-l San Mai Damascus


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 26, 2014)

Burl Source said:


> This is the only kitchen knife of David's that I have seen so far. Will yours be similar? Sculpted handle?



Yes mine will have some carving to


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 26, 2014)

Really, really stunning knife, worth the wait I would say!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 26, 2014)

IIRC, he used to be a vendor here.

This is one that got away:


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 27, 2014)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> IIRC, he used to be a vendor here.
> 
> This is one that got away:




Yepp thats the one that made me order a knife from him.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 27, 2014)

^^ what's the handle wood on that?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Vesteroid (Oct 29, 2014)

wow, just wow


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 31, 2014)

Cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## jigert (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks pretty damn sweet, Magnus!


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 31, 2014)

I wouldn't have taken David for the French manicure type...


----------



## rami_m (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 31, 2014)

Really really nice. Congrats!


----------



## scotchef38 (Oct 31, 2014)

Beautiful,love the end cap.


----------

